# Fullface oder Halbschale?



## JAYRIDE (25. Januar 2019)

Hi servus Leute Ich hab ein neues Mtb (Hardtail) habe mich bisschen um geschaut was die Leute davon halten einen Fullface helm zu tragen..
Ein Kumpel von mir meint es wäre zu übertrieben und Ich würde mich nur lächerlich machen weil es aussieht als hätte ich einen Motocross Helm an.
Andere sagen wiederrum. Das es was mit der optik und wiederstand zu tun hat also das es ok ist aber für Urban stil schon komisch aussieht.. Ich will einerseits einen FullFaceHelm tragen aber habe kb auf nervige kommentare..
Bei einer Halbschale kann Ich mich aber auch nicht drin vorstellen. Wenn mir wer helfen kann wäre Ich zu tiefst Dankbar..Evt könnt ihr Schreiben was die vor und nachteile sind, o.a Was du für ein Helm trägst und warum!?.
Wäre nice wenn was kommt


----------



## Florent29 (25. Januar 2019)

Was willst du denn damit fahren? Nur in der Stadt rumkurven? Ist das ein Dirtbike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAYRIDE (25. Januar 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn damit fahren? Nur in der Stadt rumkurven? Ist das ein Dirtbike?


Hi danke für die Schnelle Antwort! 
Nein nein will wenn Ich einen Helm habe ins Wald reinfahren leichte Trails aber mehr Cross Country Strecken abfahren.


----------



## JAYRIDE (25. Januar 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn damit fahren? Nur in der Stadt rumkurven? Ist das ein Dirtbike?



Es ist ein Giant Atx 2 2018 Version mit nur 100 mm Luftfederpegel und wie gesagt ein Hardtail für Cross Country bereich


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Januar 2019)

hör auf deinen Kumpel


----------



## Florent29 (25. Januar 2019)

JAYRIDE schrieb:


> Es ist ein Giant Atx 2 2018 Version mit nur 100 mm Luftfederpegel und wie gesagt ein Hardtail für Cross Country bereich



Das ist streng genommen noch nicht mal ein Mountainbike.

Kauf dir einen günstigen, guten Halbschalenhelm und fahr vorsichtig.


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2019)

Halbschale.


----------



## Hillcruiser (25. Januar 2019)

Halbschale, die hinten etwas runtergezogen ist, reicht völlig und gibt dir ein gutes Sicherheitsgefühl... meine Empfehlung: IXS Trail RS


----------



## JAYRIDE (26. Januar 2019)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Halbschale, die hinten etwas runtergezogen ist, reicht völlig und gibt dir ein gutes Sicherheitsgefühl... meine Empfehlung: IXS Trail RS



Nice sieht aufjeden fall viel besser als die old school halbschalen aus!. Danke für die Info


----------



## --- (26. Januar 2019)

JAYRIDE schrieb:


> leichte Trails aber mehr Cross Country Strecken abfahren


Da bekommst du mit Fullface einen Hitzschlag und brichst dir den Arm weil du ohnmächtig vom Bike fällst.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Januar 2019)

Definitiv kein Full Face
Total übertrieben.
Stink normaler Helm langt allemal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (26. Januar 2019)

Ein Tipp für ALLe Lebenslagen:
Sich über ein Thema informieren, danach Vor - und Nachteil gegenüberstellen. 
Eine eigene Entscheidung auf Basis von Fakten treffen und sich nicht so sehr darum kümmern was andere machen würden. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Los-Dellos (26. Januar 2019)

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. 
Halbschale punktet beim Gewicht und bei der Belüftung. Ein Fullface bietet mehr Sicherheit. 
Was andere sagen sollte dir egal sein. Wenn du das Verlangen nach mehr Sicherheit hast fahr einen Fullface.

Ich habe inzwischen selbst 3 Helme. Troy Lee A2 für die gemütliche Tour und leichte Trailtouren, Bell Super DH für den Enduro und etwas härteren Traileinsatz und für Bikepark einen reinen Fullface Troy Lee D3.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Januar 2019)

Er schreibt doch er will Cross Country mäßig durch den Wald fahren...
Mit nem Full Face macht er sich einfach lächerlich...
Sorry aber ist so!
Obwohl warte mal ich hätte ggf doch nen passenden Helm...


----------



## Cubie (26. Januar 2019)

Irgendwie habe ich den Verdacht,
unser Forumsheld Eco85
hat wieder einen neuen Account....


----------



## Belchenradler (26. Januar 2019)

Es gibt auch sowas:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/uvex/Jakkyl-hde-Helm-p65492/


----------



## JAYRIDE (27. Januar 2019)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Es gibt auch sowas:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/uvex/Jakkyl-hde-Helm-p65492/


Krass mit belüftung sehr Praktisch 
Der preis ist auch voll in Ordnung!. Danke fürn Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManiacMille (27. Januar 2019)

..... und Vollfingerhandschuhe


----------



## Florent29 (27. Januar 2019)

JAYRIDE schrieb:


> Krass mit belüftung sehr Praktisch
> Der preis ist auch voll in Ordnung!. Danke fürn Info.



Geil...da wäre dein Helm mehr wert als dein Bike.

Im Ernst - wenn du mit dem Bock Sachen fahren willst, bei denen du einen Fullface brauchst, dann rate ich da dringend von ab. Also von den Sachen. Dafür ist so ein MTB-Imitat nicht gedacht.


----------



## Dodger79 (28. Januar 2019)

Aus Sicherheitsgründen kann man auch auf dem Trekkingrad eine Lederkombi samt Integralhelm tragen, da bleibt im Sturzfall der Kiefer heile und es gibt keine Abschürfungen. Man kann sich auch vor jedem Toillettengang (die meisten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt!!!) in Luftpolsterfolie einwickeln, falls man gegen den Türrahmen rennt oder stolpert.

Oder aber man kauft sich ein Rad, dass für den ernsthaften Geländeeinsatz eh nicht gebaut ist und nutzt dann einfach eine stinknormale Halbschale. Schau dir mal ein Cross Country-Rennen an, was die Jungs und Mädels da so fahren und achte mal auf die weitestgehende Abwesenheit von Schutzkleidung. Full Face mag sicher sein, aber ein Hitzschlag beim radeln ist auch irgendwie doof (und gefährlich) und es sieht, mit Verlaub, ebenso lächerlich aus wie der Ledereinteiler auf'm Mofa...


----------



## fone (28. Januar 2019)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Aus Sicherheitsgründen kann man auch auf dem Trekkingrad eine Lederkombi samt Integralhelm tragen, da bleibt im Sturzfall der Kiefer heile und es gibt keine Abschürfungen.


Wer wirklich auf seine Sicherheit bedacht ist, sitzt in der Montur auf dem bekackten Sofa.


----------



## JAYRIDE (30. Januar 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Geil...da wäre dein Helm mehr wert als dein Bike.
> 
> Im Ernst - wenn du mit dem Bock Sachen fahren willst, bei denen du einen Fullface brauchst, dann rate ich da dringend von ab. Also von den Sachen. Dafür ist so ein MTB-Imitat nicht gedacht.



Diggah auf mein Hardtail sind Komponente für Trails einbgebaut. Und es ist halt noch dazu Winter Ich fahre ja nicht nur im Sommer!.
Also Ich will natürlich auch leichte bis mittelmäßige Downhill strecken abfahren Ich kauf ja nur ein mal ein Helm und mein Fahrrad kostet 3 mal zu viel wie das eine Helm!. 

Ich weiß ja auch wie ein Fullface helm ist da Ich früher eine Halb cross Maschine gefahren bin. Wie oft willst du noch dein Senf auslassen?...


----------



## JAYRIDE (30. Januar 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Geil...da wäre dein Helm mehr wert als dein Bike.
> 
> Im Ernst - wenn du mit dem Bock Sachen fahren willst, bei denen du einen Fullface brauchst, dann rate ich da dringend von ab. Also von den Sachen. Dafür ist so ein MTB-Imitat nicht gedacht.



Was fürn Mtb Imitat 

Es gibt mehr als nur 1 MTB Mountenbaike MTB bedeutet nicht gleich Dirt Bike oder Fully oder All Mountain oder Downhill es gibt auch Hardtail mit gefedert oder komplett ohne du kannst ja auch selber die teile umbauen es gibt bei jeden Bike Vor und Nachteile!. Du hast einfach keine Ahnung und willst dein Senf ablassen es geht eigentlich nur darum mit was man Spaß hat mir wäre das z.b scheiss egal was dir Spaß machen würde fährst du mein rad oder Ich!.


----------



## Florent29 (30. Januar 2019)

JAYRIDE schrieb:


> Diggah auf mein Hardtail sind Komponente für Trails einbgebaut. Und es ist halt noch dazu Winter Ich fahre ja nicht nur im Sommer!.
> Also Ich will natürlich auch leichte bis mittelmäßige Downhill strecken abfahren Ich kauf ja nur ein mal ein Helm und mein Fahrrad kostet 3 mal zu viel wie das eine Helm!.
> 
> Ich weiß ja auch wie ein Fullface helm ist da Ich früher eine Halb cross Maschine gefahren bin. Wie oft willst du noch dein Senf auslassen?...





JAYRIDE schrieb:


> Was fürn Mtb Imitat
> 
> Es gibt mehr als nur 1 MTB Mountenbaike MTB bedeutet nicht gleich Dirt Bike oder Fully oder All Mountain oder Downhill es gibt auch Hardtail mit gefedert oder komplett ohne du kannst ja auch selber die teile umbauen es gibt bei jeden Bike Vor und Nachteile!. Du hast einfach keine Ahnung und willst dein Senf ablassen es geht eigentlich nur darum mit was man Spaß hat mir wäre das z.b scheiss egal was dir Spaß machen würde fährst du mein rad oder Ich!.


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


>


Ha! Da hat dich der Muskelmann mit seiner übermächtigen Intelligenz geschlagen!


----------



## Florent29 (30. Januar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ha! Da hat dich der Muskelmann mit seiner übermächtigen Intelligenz geschlagen!



In der Tat: Angesichts dieser Ortographie fällt mir nicht mehr viel ein.


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> In der Tat: Angesichts dieser Ortographie fällt mir nicht mehr viel ein.


Orto..was? 

Vielleicht kommt der Helm auch einfach etwas zu spät?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (30. Januar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Orto..was?



Ortographie.

Das ist das, was 1 Kind in heute braucht net vong Whatsapp her.


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ortographie.


In den Posts da oben hab ich davon nichts gesehen.


----------



## Florent29 (30. Januar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt der Helm auch einfach etwas zu spät?


----------



## jim_morrison (30. Januar 2019)




----------

